# Engines and Generators?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When doing MOW work where do they get thier electrical Power?

Generator car?

The big old Diesel moving the crew around?

Do they use that much electric power any more on MOW work?


JJ


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Most modern day MOW equipment is self contained. I have seen generators and such, primarily used for lighting on the camp cars. Any tool small enough to not be mounted on its own car is generally powered by a small gasoline engine, or by the man at the other end of the handle.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a pic of a Santa Fe generator car:











This was used to power electric welding machines. Nowadays everything is self contained on Hi-Rail equipment.


----------

